# Scroll saw safety



## reynoldston (Sep 13, 2013)

In my shop I always try to think safety. Every now and then I like to sit down and work with my scroll saw. Working with the scroll saw I have found that most of the fine work your fingers are very close to the saw blade. I have often wondered what if my finger slipped and went into the blade? Just what is good safe working habits when working with this type of saw. I don't really want to learn a lesson on scroll saw safety the hard way.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Unless you are running wide open and pushing hard you are not liable to hurt yourself much.


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Having done scroll saw work for over 20 years, you would almost have to try to do any serious damage to yourself working with a scrollsaw. I've had my fingers so close to the blade I can feel the heat from the cut being made. The fact that the blade is traveling in an up and down motion pretty much would prevent any serious injury unless you have real slow reflexes . I did have a blade break once and the end pierced a fingertip. Another thing to watch out for is getting a finger trapped under the wood if the blade catches and slaps the wood on the table


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've received more damaged to my hands from the stock grabbing, lifting and slamming into the table (catching my fingers on the way down) than I have from the blade itself. The scroll saw is probably one of the safest tools in you arsenal. Enjoy.


----------

